# headed to seneca lake saturday



## teamlongwell (Jan 17, 2012)

Anybody been out?? Word on the street is the crappie are hitting.


Gonna have to check it out for myself!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Was just talking about Seneca today... Are there horsepower limitations? I thought there were but a buddy was saying there isn't. Can you confirm?


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

nope unlimited their I believe.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

RBoyer said:


> Was just talking about Seneca today... Are there horsepower limitations? I thought there were but a buddy was saying there isn't. Can you confirm?
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


I don't belive there is, if so it's 299hp. Like tappan. Lots of tournaments there, and lots of big pleasure boats in the summer. It's a big lake for ohio.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh alright. Yeah I know it's big but for some reason thought it had limits. How are the smallies? My father in law lives near it and I'm going to go up this summer to fish it. Wouldn't mind doing a tournament if there are any opens up there this summer


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds crazy but the limit is 399 hp for Seneca and Tappan. 

Can't say how the crappie bite is now but it was pretty good a couple of weeks ago. Brought home 27 the last day we were there. Only caught a couple that wouldn't keep. Pretty good day.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a lot of smallies but they are in there. Plenty of opens every year, they usually start about the second week in April and then pretty regular throughout the year. I believe the first one this year is April 3, can't remember who is putting it on. Can be a tough lake to fish, hard to get a lot of keepers. Just gotta put your time in.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll probably go stay with my father in law a few times and fish it before I fish an open there


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Pretty nice campgrounds there if you like camping. I try to stay a couple of times a year for four or five days. Its nice to just put the boat in and fish. I only live 40 minutes from the lake tho so it aint too bad of a drive otherwise. Maybe see ya there sometime.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah sure! I'll def be Staying there sometime this summer. 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## teamlongwell (Jan 17, 2012)

I am hearing you can put your boat in next to the public launch, between it and the dock? 

I


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Yea there's some gravel there beside the ramp. Better to have 4 wheel drive.


----------



## teamlongwell (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks man!

Im going to drive over thursday and check it out.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I fished there about 5 times last year and never saw a smallmouth but did catch several 12 to 14"bass.We had a club tournament there and my partner and I caught at least 15-20 bass and none were a 15" keeper.Only 2 keepers caught in the entire club


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow lol hope the crappie fishings good! Sounds like I won't be fishing any opens there! Not worth the trip 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

RBoyer said:


> Wow lol hope the crappie fishings good! Sounds like I won't be fishing any opens there! Not worth the trip
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


It's not a bad lake. The 15" min. Makes it tough to limit on any ohio lake. I've been to tourny's there that one fish took all the money and others where it took 10 lbs.+ just to make a check. It's a moody, heavily fished lake like salt fork. You catch tons of fish in the 12-14" range though. Which is still a good time. The main problem for most guys is the lack of shoreling cover. Other than docks the lower end of the lake has very few laydowns or brushpiles on the bank. You have to think deeper there. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> Sounds crazy but the limit is 399 hp for Seneca and Tappan.


I knew it was something high enough that i would never have to worry about it.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Can't imagine what it would feel like screamin down Seneca with a 399 strapped on the back of my boat! You hit it when you said pressured and moody. Fished alot of tournaments over there and have seen the same thing, one keeper might win it, 3 might not cash. Scarce on laydowns is right and there are some "advertised" brush piles and some not so "advertised". Thinkin about driving over this morning and seein what the water level is lookin like. The itch to get the boat in is gettin pretty bad.


----------



## teamlongwell (Jan 17, 2012)

Only one thing to do man.....


Scratch that itch!


----------



## Just One More (Oct 6, 2009)

A guy from work said they caught some crappie the other day.


----------

